# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Quán bò né Ngân Nga - Quán ăn ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Quán bò né Ngân Nga*
> 
> _26/11 Nguyễn Văn Đậu, P.5, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
> Điện thoại đặt chỗ: 0909.500.969 (A.Hùng)
> Quán có 2 địa điểm gửi xe tùy các bạn lựa chọn.
> Quán bán từ 15-23h, quán rất đông khách tầm 7 giờ tối.
> 
> Giá trung bình cỡ 200k-250k cho 2 người, 50-55k/dĩa cho các lọai bò nướng, gỏi 50k, Bò né 35k, các món lẩu từ nhỏ-vừa-lớn là 85-135-180k..._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán bò né Ngân Nga*


Quán bò né có tên Ngân Nga nằm trong con hẻm nhỏ đường Nguyễn Văn Đậu từ lâu đã trở thành địa điểm quen thuộc của thực khách ghiền món bò chính hiệu Củ Chi giữa lòng thành phố.


Con hẻm nhỏ rực sáng bởi ánh đèn neon ấm áp, không gian rộng rãi trở nên gần gũi, ấm áp. Những dãy bàn ghế được sắp đặt có chủ ý, tận dụng hiệu quả không gian vốn chật hẹp. Căn gác lửng với chiếc cầu thang duyên dáng "tải" cho quán một lượng khách đáng kể.

Khói, điều mà ai cũng thấy khi đến quán, vào "giờ cao điểm" khói um khắp cả gian phòng. Khói làm lan tỏa mùi thơm từ vỉ nướng bò cuộn phô mai, của nổi lẩu hải sản sôi sùng sục... hay của món chả cá thác lác chiên thơm lừng.


Món say lòng người nhất của quán là bò. Thực đơn các món bò khá đa dạng với bò né, bò núp, bò xào xúc bánh mì, bò xào cuốn bánh tráng, bò nướng Mêhico, bò bóp thấu, gỏi bò... mỗi món mang phong vị đặc trưng.





Với các món bò nướng bạn có thể tự tay chế biến hoặc nhờ đầu bếp làm sẵn. Nhưng tự nướng thì thích hơn hẳn vì có thể thưởng thức miếng thịt nóng hổi vừa lửa theo ý thích, lại được trải nghiệm cảm giác trở thành đầu bếp đích thực, vừa vui tai với âm thanh xèo xèo từ vỉ nướng. Ăn xong mà miệng vẫn còn thèm thuồng. Nghĩ bụng, nếu không tiếc công gội đầu hay bị "dị ứng" với khói, thì chẳng mấy ai từ chối được "xông khói" kiểu này.


Ngoài "tuyệt chiêu" bò né, quán còn có khá nhiều món ngon từ hải sản như chả cá thác lác chiên thơm lừng hòa quyện cùng mùi sả ăn kèm với bánh tráng; mực chiên giòn, mực nướng sa tế thơm ngọt, cay xè, vàng ươm hấp dẫn ngay trên vỉ nướng, hay ấm bụng với món cháo cá lóc rau mồng tơi mang hương vị miền Tây sông nước với gạo tấm rang dậy mùi thơm ngậy, ngọt ngon vị mồng tơi, khoanh cá lóc trắng trẻo, vừa chín tới ngọt lịm, ướp hương hành lá, tiêu sọ...




Bữa ăn của bạn kết thúc hoàn hảo bằng nồi lẩu nghi ngút thì còn gì bằng. Thực đơn cho món lẩu cũng khá đa dạng với lẩu bò nấu mẻ, lẩu thái, lẩu khổ qua, lẩu cá thác lác...




Thường thì người ta hay ăn bò nhúng mẻ như bò nhúng dấm, nhưng nước mẻ chua chua, nêm nếm xong húp được cả nước. Ăn cho thêm các loại rau thơm và rau muống, dùng với bún khô hay bún tươi nữa là ngon cực ^^








Điểm khác biệt khiến nhiều thực khách thích thú, là mỗi khi ăn món nướng, nhân viên phục vụ sẽ đứng cạnh và thay vỉ nướng thường xuyên để vỉ của bạn không bị bám thức ăn cháy, giúp bạn "làm tươi" khẩu vị, tiếp tục cho "cuộc hành trình" khám phá ẩm thực.

Quán bò né hẻm nổi tiếng lâu năm, dù khá khuất nhưng lúc nào cũng kín khách. Thế mới biết người Sài Gòn đã "mến" nơi nào thì dù đường xá có xa xôi, hay phải vào tận "hang cùng ngõ hẻm" cũng chẳng nề hà.




> *Quán bò né Ngân Nga*
> 
> _26/11 Nguyễn Văn Đậu, P.5, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
> Điện thoại đặt chỗ: 0909.500.969 (A.Hùng)
> Quán có 2 địa điểm gửi xe tùy các bạn lựa chọn.
> Quán bán từ 15-23h, quán rất đông khách tầm 7 giờ tối.
> 
> Giá trung bình cỡ 200k-250k cho 2 người, 50-55k/dĩa cho các lọai bò nướng, gỏi 50k, Bò né 35k, các món lẩu từ nhỏ-vừa-lớn là 85-135-180k..._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán bò né Ngân Nga*





> Chỉ dẫn :
> - Nếu bạn chạy từ đường Phan Đăng Lưu vào thì đi qua cơm chay Thuyền Viên chừng 50m nhìn bên tay trái các bạn sẽ thấy Phòng Khám Đa Khoa (địa điểm gửi xe của quán), đối diện Phòng Khám là hẻm 26, trước hẻm là Nhà Thuốc Gia Khánh, đi thẳng vào trong thì các bạn sẽ dể dàng nhận ra Bò Né Ngân Nga.
> - Nếu đi từ Nguyễn Văn Đậu dưới thì các bạn đi qua trường THPT Phan Đăng Lưu chừng 50m nhìn bên tay phãi sẽ có Phòng Khám Đa Khoa, đối diện Phòng Khám là hẻm 26, trước hẻm là Nhà Thuốc Gia Khánh, đi thẳng vào trong thì các bạn sẽ dễ dàng nhận ra quán Bò Né Ngân Nga.


Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan an o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## khoan_gieng

TRùi ơi nhìn bắt mắt quá
Nhìn thoai cũng tưởng tượng ra được mùi vị roài  :Wink: )

----------


## thuty

Bò né mà toàn thấy lẩu với món khác thế. Nghe bảo có tên bò né là do cho vào bếp nướng thì phải né vì mỡ bắn  :cuoi:

----------


## Amp21

Chưa ăn món bò né này có khi phải đi ăn thử thoai

----------


## lunas2

éc... lẩu nhìn ngon thía

----------

